# My new favourite soundtrack: Anno 2070



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 24, 2015)

My favourite game soundtrack was Black Mesa by Joel Nielson.
Then I bought Anno 2070 yesterday and was blown away by this amazing soundtrack.
Its just beautiful. It would also fit in every other scifi game or movie.

Examples:

https://youtu.be/IdAMGJpo8fk


[video]https://youtu.be/6BDaUeBkSEw[/video]


https://youtu.be/92Cb4a9uLKM


----------

